# New Board and bindings... what do you think?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Im looking to get a new pair of bindings def, and possibly a new board as well. Heres the important stats:
5-9
165
boot size (9-10)
int/advanced
Ride 70% Mountain/trees and 30% park/pipe (not much on rails... boxes yes) But sometimes spend a good part of teh day in park depending on the mountain

Much more into freestyle type riding all over then just bombing down the hill. Love the trees and always looking for a hit to fly off of.

Right now I am riding a Palmer Honeycomb 158 with Tech nine MFM's (original's, 1'st year of cap strap)and 32 Tm two's.

As for bindings: Ive narrowed it down to Rome 390's Rome Targas, and Burton C02's, c60's or maybe triads. Im leaning toward the 390's, but if price was not an issue what would you choose for my style of riding? 

As for board: Interested in Lib TRS w/MTX (157 or 154), GNU Riders choice MTX (157.5/154.5), Nitro Template (157). I was interested in Nidecker Megalight, but was kinda talkled out of it for my riding preferences. Any other boards anyone would suggest or feedback on the ones Ive listed? I dont want a park specific board, but i def want something that can hold its own in the park. Again, Im not real concerned with rails.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

You have to mix in your weight as well too! I think a 165 might be a little too big...


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

i suggest a burton twin, that's what i have right now but im like 15 lbs. more than you. it handles well for a park board and its super fun. i do the same as you basically, freestyle down the mountain, not really interested in bombing it, but feels stable as well since its a bit wide.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

carne_asada said:


> You have to mix in your weight as well too! I think a 165 might be a little too big...


Who said anything about a 165? That is my weight... I ride a 158 right now


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Somebody, anybody??


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

From what I've read; binding wise you might like the 390's more than the targas or the CO2's. AFAIK the CO2's and Targas are stiffer, and geared towards back country type riding, but the 390's have the necessary flex for park.

personally, I like stiff bindings (which maybe why I'm no pro in the parks, lol), but if you like some flex, the 390's will be the sure ticket.

I'm gonna grab a pair of those hopefully at the end of this season on sale, to put on my park board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

i've heard great things about the Rider's choice 08, i had the 07 and wasn't in love with it so i sold it, but the 08 is supposed to be a much better all around board as far as using it in the park and taking it down the mountain. Oh, and MTX rocks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Here are some bindings to look at. I also think that the TRS MTX would be a great board for you and probably shouldn't go any bigger than 157.


Burton EST Snowboard Bindings > Mens Snowboard Bindings - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Got the 390's... sick

Still looking at the TRS, but pretty interested in the rome Agent or Mod now as well. Any feedback out there?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

the mod and anthem are stiffer boards. if you want rome, and it seems like your looking into one, go with the agent. handles anything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Not neccesarily all Rome, Ive just gotten great feeback on the agent so far. I thought the Mod was softer then the agent though? Ive gotten it down to pretty much those 2 and the Lib Tech TRS series. Any opinions on that?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

the agent is not much stiffer than the artifcat. i believe the mod is stiffer then the agent. ive heard nothing but great things about lib tech.


----------

